# how to remove snow thrower, John Deere 318



## mowinmachine (May 25, 2007)

A friend of mine bought a 1986 John Deere Tractor with a Snow thrower attachment on the front. It is powered hydraulically. I have not seen it, but he was asking me how to remove it. He had tried to do so, but it is still stuck with what he thinks a connecting rod or pulley setup. I can't visualize it myself. If any of you have such a setup, a set of procedures on how to do so would be appreciated. thanks


----------

